# Metal mit Elektronikeinflüssen gesucht



## MarkyMark (4 Juli 2010)

´n Abend

Ich hör seit vielen Jahren gern Prog und ähnliches. Angefangen in den frühen 80ern mit SAGA ist es heute eher einen Rutsch härter, aber ich nehme immer noch gerne Synthies und Samples mit, wenn Bands das in ihrem Kram dabei haben.

Nemesea zB sind eine meiner Faves, wobei das allerdings eher Rock ist, gerne auch Ayreon.
Hat einer von euch mal einen kleinen Geheimtip, den ich ständig übersehe?
Schöner progressiver Metal mit ordentlich Elektronik dabei?


----------



## Nightrider28 (5 Juli 2010)

Da fällt mir spontan PAIN zu ein, ein Projekt von Hypocrisy-Frontmann Peter Tägtgren.
Z.B. hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRbv4O65vBo im Duett mit der Nightwishsängerin.


----------



## MarkyMark (5 Juli 2010)

Ja, das ist die richtige Richtung. Allerdings hätte ich da selbst drauf kommen können, nachdem meine Frau Nightwish auf Tour sah und Pain die Supporter waren...

Weitere Ideen?


----------



## itsjustme (5 Juli 2010)

Pitchshifter?


----------



## chrischi666 (5 Juli 2010)

versuchs mal mit "deathstars" klasse musik!


----------



## MarkyMark (5 Juli 2010)

itsjustme schrieb:


> Pitchshifter?



Kannte ich schon, ist aber nicht sooooo meine Ecke 

Deathstars gehen mal gar nicht, das ist mir nun echt zu Hairspray-like *hehe*, bei denen hab ich immer Angst, dass ich mir im Wahn mal eine Leggings kaufe und die Haare toupiere.. *fg*

Irgendwas zwischen Ayreon und nemesea wäre toll.


----------



## Rumpelmucke (5 Juli 2010)

Ayreon is kein Metal, das is höchstens Folk-Hardrock  Symphony X und Eluveitie klingen fast genau so.

Ansonsten kuxtu halt bei "Industrial Metal". Ich sach ma Rammstein, Static-X, Fear Factory, NIN... Und falls Du doch mal wieder ganz ohne Tasten, aber mit ordentlich Kompliziert willst, dann nimmste Meshuggah


----------



## MarkyMark (5 Juli 2010)

Rumpelmucke schrieb:


> Ayreon is kein Metal, das is höchstens Folk-Hardrock  Symphony X und Eluveitie klingen fast genau so.


Leg mal die Bravo und die Kuschelrock beiseite, beides verwirrt dich scheinbar 
Wenn Ayreon für dich wie Eluveitie klingen, musst du was mit den Ohren habe *fg



Rumpelmucke schrieb:


> Ansonsten kuxtu halt bei "Industrial Metal". Ich sach ma Rammstein, Static-X, Fear Factory, NIN... Und falls Du doch mal wieder ganz ohne Tasten, aber mit ordentlich Kompliziert willst, dann nimmste Meshuggah



Industrial ist schon wieder ein Tick zuviel. Ich such schon speziell was zwischen den o.g. Bands.


----------



## paspartout (11 Juli 2010)

Täusche ich mich da,oder zählt man Nemesea + Ayreon nicht eher zu Gothic Metal ?
Jedenfalls fand ich die beiden Bands mal in einem Musicshop unter dieser Kategorie eingeordnet.Falls ich da richtig liege,würde ich dir mal die Band *Dreadful Shadows* empfehlen.Hat zumindest ein paar Nummern mit mehr oder weniger starkem E-Einfluß rausgebracht ( z.B. _Estrangement_ )


----------



## MarkyMark (12 Juli 2010)

Nee, laut Wiki ist Ayreon eher dem Prog zuzuordnen und Nemesea würde Alternative Rock darstellen. Ist halt fraglich, wer solche Zuordnungen immer macht.

Ich schau/hör mir deinen Tip mal an


----------



## Moreblack (19 Juli 2010)

Eine gute progressive Metalband ist sicherlich Dream Theater. Sie spielen mal härtere Musik und sind dann auch mal wieder etwas softer.


----------



## eXXodus (20 Juli 2010)

auch wenn es kein metal ist :
YouTube - Asking Alexandria - A Single Moment Of Sincerity


----------



## Jumio (13 Aug. 2010)

ectl sonic syndicate die neuen lieder ... 
oder in flames gibts auch n paar glaub ich
jumio


----------



## Karrel (9 Dez. 2010)

Metal mit ordentlich Elektronik!?
da fällt mir spontan mal "Marilyn Manson" oder "Nine Inch Nails" ein. Oder auch "Abney Park" (obwohls eher in Richtung Punk geht). Ja oder eben das Soloprojekt von Peter Tägtgren von Hypocrisy namens "Pain".
Vllt auch die neuen Sachen von "Devin Townsend" (persönliche Empfehlung wäre da 'Addicted').


----------

